# OMGOSH WE CAN'T BANNER GOOD EVER



## Takun (Jul 25, 2010)

Reallllllllllllllllllly?!?!?!?!



Proceed with rabbles in an orderly fashion

Also front page is fubar'd with ad block 

fubaring unfubar'd.  Continue.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh goddamnit

I wish I hadn't hit ctrl+F5 now 

Damn you


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL... Broken pic is broken....

Looks like I'll get to ignore the banners from now on since the site messed it up and there's no way I'm disabling addblock for FA.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 25, 2010)

AHAHAHA.

Oh man.

I actually think it's adorable. 
And the shitstorm that will come of it will only make it that much better.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 25, 2010)

D'aaaw, it's not _that_ bad


----------



## Takun (Jul 25, 2010)

Shhh, it's not a new banner without a shitstorm.  Don't ruin thissssssssssssss


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh, sorry...

GODDAMMNIT FA, WTF WITH THE NEW BANNER?!??! Seriously I'd be better off just defecating all over my laptop screen....

Better?


----------



## Mazz (Jul 25, 2010)

The banner won't load for me so I have no idea what it is even of r why people are complaining about it. 
Though my boyfriend commissioned a fat bunny from her and they're adorable.


----------



## Aden (Jul 25, 2010)

D'aw, it's kinda cute
just as long as it stays out of fetish realm


----------



## Nall (Jul 25, 2010)

Ahhahaha, damn it all. That's awesome, but I just sprayed orange soda all over my monitor. XD


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 25, 2010)

Aden said:


> D'aw, it's kinda cute
> just as long as it stays out of fetish realm


 
I'm sure it's quite benevolent


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

FFFFF
THIS BANNER IS SO FREAKING CUTE AND DOESNT REPRESENT ANYTHING SEXUAL

THE HELL IS THIS!?
We're FURRIES.
We should'nt be represented by clean, good, ADORABLE artwork!

THIS SAWKS.


/sarcasm


----------



## Asswings (Jul 25, 2010)

Takun said:


> Shhh, it's not a new banner without a shitstorm.  Don't ruin thissssssssssssss



I THINK THE DRAGONEER BUNNY IS ENJOYING THAT CARROT A LITTLE TOO MUCH


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 25, 2010)

Ticon said:


> I THINK THE DRAGONEER BUNNY IS ENJOYING THAT CARROT A LITTLE TOO MUCH


 
OH I SEE WHAT YOU MEAN!!!!

That's _such_ an innuendo, aren't I *awesome* for noticing?!?!


----------



## Clairissa (Jul 25, 2010)

I think it's adorable, even considering they are fat bunnies, it's obviously suppose to be cute, I'm pretty sure the artist doesn't even draw porn...

EDIT: This is incase someone wants to be all "IT'S THANKSGIVING ALL OVER AGAIN RAGE"


----------



## Icky (Jul 25, 2010)

Aden said:


> D'aw, it's kinda cute
> just as long as it stays out of fetish realm


 
You don't know why they're fat.

Could be anal vore or something.


----------



## Mazz (Jul 25, 2010)

Clairissa said:


> I think it's adorable, even considering they are fat bunnies, it's obviously suppose to be cute, I'm pretty sure the artist doesn't even draw porn...
> 
> EDIT: This is incase someone wants to be all "IT'S THANKSGIVING ALL OVER AGAIN RAGE"


 
I don't think katmomma draws porn. Her fat bunnies are adorable as is her art as a whole. 
Now that the banner works for me I can see it. 
It's adorable... why are people bitching? Seriously. 
--

The Thanksgiving banner was creepy... amusing... but creepy. xD


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Icky said:


> You don't know why they're fat.
> 
> Could be anal vore or something.


 
LOOK WHERE THE CARROT IS GOING NEXT.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Mazz said:


> I don't think katmomma draws porn. Her fat bunnies are adorable as is her art as a whole.
> Now that the banner works for me I can see it.
> It's adorable... why are people bitching? Seriously.
> --
> ...



We're not bitching, we're being sarcastic. xD
There is ALWAYS someone who bitches about the banner and we're making fun of it.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't think anyone has bitched yet, actually. I'm pretty sure it's been mostly sarcasm.


----------



## Clairissa (Jul 25, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I don't think anyone has bitched yet, actually. I'm pretty sure it's been mostly sarcasm.


 
Give it a day or two, furries always bitch...


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 25, 2010)

Clairissa said:


> Give it a day or two, furries always bitch...


 
Thus the pivotal use of "Yet" in my statement


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

You know, I never understood what the big deal was with the thanksgiving banner either.
I literally saw nothing wrong with it besides maybe cannibalism?
But even at that, he was obviously a turkey and not a ferrox.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 25, 2010)

Inb4 whiny bitchy furries complaining about the FAT banner. Thanksgiving banner part 2 anyone?


----------



## Clairissa (Jul 25, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> You know, I never understood what the big deal was with the thanksgiving banner either.
> I literally saw nothing wrong with it besides maybe cannibalism?
> But even at that, he was obviously a turkey and not a ferrox.


 
Think it was because the artist drew fat porn? I don't know though, I forget who it was.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Clairissa said:


> Think it was because the artist drew fat porn? I don't know though, I forget who it was.


 
What does fat porn have to do with eating a turkey.


----------



## Takun (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh no it's Dragoneer, act cool.


----------



## Nightingalle (Jul 25, 2010)

>8(  This is why I have adblock.  I had to disable to see the banner, but I always have the banner blocked.  idk why. Just habit.


----------



## Clairissa (Jul 25, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> What does fat porn have to do with eating a turkey.


 
Not sure, ask the ones who complained about it?
I just thought it was a little creepy but not "OMG HOW COULD YOU?!"


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Clairissa said:


> Not sure, ask the ones who complained about it?
> I just thought it was a little creepy but not "OMG HOW COULD YOU?!"


 
Ffffffff,
Not worth tracking down morons.

But yeah, maybe a bit odd, but not enough to really bitchfest over.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 25, 2010)

Adblocked it... but probably for other reasons than many other people would for...


----------



## Runefox (Jul 25, 2010)

Are people *seriously* complaining about the FA banner again? Not so much in this thread, surprisingly, but holy fuck, I've *actually* seen a few journal entries complaining about it. What the hell.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Are people *seriously* complaining about the FA banner again? Not so much in this thread, surprisingly, but holy fuck, I've *actually* seen a few journal entries complaining about it. What the hell.


 
Lmao, links pl0x.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 25, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Lmao, links pl0x.


 
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1582188/ is one. I can't recall who made the others, since I only remembered this username. I clear journals after reading them.


----------



## Villefort (Jul 25, 2010)

You guys are right, clearly that cake is the focal point of some nefarious and sexual plot.

Sarcasm aside, I think the banner is cute.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 25, 2010)

I like this one better then last month's banner....

Though I'm just waiting to see someone bitch about this "encouraging obesity in children, teens, and/or young adults..."

Seriously, I've seen some really stupid arguments in the "campaign against obesity...."

=>.>=


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> I like this one better then last month's banner....
> 
> Though I'm just waiting to see someone bitch about this "encouraging obesity in children, teens, and/or young adults..."
> 
> ...


 

Santa... The cookie monster... Ronald McFrondald. 
But anyways.. Children shouldnt be on FA, so don't worry about THAT argument.


----------



## Holsety (Jul 25, 2010)

at least it has penis carrot instead of penis hotdog

vegetarians will be pleased


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 25, 2010)

Holsety said:


> at least it has penis carrot instead of penis hotdog
> 
> vegetarians will be pleased


 
it looks like he's trying to play the carrot like a flute.....

=o.o=


----------



## Holsety (Jul 25, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> it looks like he's trying to play the carrot like a flute.....
> 
> =o.o=


 
....What else are you supposed to do with a penis? @_@


----------



## mapdark (Jul 25, 2010)

The only thing I can say is that while it's kinda cute (though not my thing)  , it's kinda random.

it would have fit more on easter.. Not in the middle of summer ^^;


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

mapdark said:


> The only thing I can say is that while it's kinda cute (though not my thing)  , it's kinda random.
> 
> it would have fit more on easter.. Not in the middle of summer ^^;


 
It's Fat Bunny Week.
GET WITH THE PROGRAM.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 25, 2010)

Moar fatfurs :v


----------



## XerxesQados (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm a hipster, so I'm only offended by this banner ironically.


----------



## Shico (Jul 25, 2010)

The fat bunnies are cute, they remind me of this cute little show my little cousin likes to watch (whom I babysit) "Max and Ruby" http://www.nickjr.com/kids/max-and-ruby/ and if tubby bunnies is tame enough for Nick Jr then it is tame enough for anyone.


----------



## FurryGuy07 (Jul 25, 2010)

I really like this banner, it sort of reminds me of how the Little Critter characters look like. =^w^=


----------



## Norithics (Jul 25, 2010)

Man, when you guys don't have people to fulfill your projected stereotypes, you really cannibalize each other.


----------



## Ziggy Fox (Jul 25, 2010)

i'm busy hating it for the giant circlejerk instead of the base content.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 25, 2010)

God damn fat bunnies, fattening up our mascots and admins. :V


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

The banner DOES look like Max and Ruby! 
I think it's cute.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 25, 2010)

I laughed pretty hard.


----------



## Spottycat (Jul 25, 2010)

As soon as I saw the banner, I knew there would be a thread like this here.  XD
Kinda left wondering what sparked this whole `fat bunny week` thing though - even if I do really like Katmomma's art.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 25, 2010)

I like this banner a whole lot more.

Fat bunnies are odd, but is kinda cute. Nothing sexually suggestive in the pic at all. Even the bunny with the carrot in their mouth is presented innocently.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't like the fat bunnies. Especially the fat part.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jul 25, 2010)

I want to do a banner just for the heck of it, but I can't think of how I would lay it out, considering the banner size...characters are pretty tough to put in the space unless it involves a head-shot or a character laying on its side...


----------



## Morroke (Jul 25, 2010)

I think it's cute :3


----------



## Taralack (Jul 25, 2010)

They look like characters from a children's book. Cute. :3


----------



## Willow (Jul 25, 2010)

It's not a Thanksgiving fat banner, it's a cute fat. 

Not really a huge complaint here.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 25, 2010)

Why can't FA cater to _my_ fetishes once in a while, huh? >:[


----------



## Vo (Jul 25, 2010)

This is how I imagined Redwall world must look like: a bunch of overstuff woodland creatures constantly gathering around huge amounts of questionably healthy food.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 25, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> They look like characters from a children's book. Cute. :3


 
My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 25, 2010)

They're adorable, fluffy and squishy. Just like real bunnies.

Anybody complaining about this banner sucking killed their inner child in its sleep.


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> They're adorable, fluffy and squishy. Just like real bunnies.
> 
> Anybody complaining about this banner sucking killed their child in its sleep.


 I laughed pretty hard at this.


----------



## imnohbody (Jul 26, 2010)

Who, exactly, came up with the whole "Fat Bunnies Week" idea, anyway? I'm not offended by it or the banner, but I do think both are kinda stupid.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 26, 2010)

imnohbody said:


> Who, exactly, came up with the whole "Fat Bunnies Week" idea, anyway? I'm not offended by it or the banner, but I do think both are kinda stupid.


Me. It was just meant to be fun and stupid. From time to time, FA has just done random little days and weekend events. Sporebat Appreciation Day, Towel Day, etc.

They're random and short lived.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 26, 2010)

See I don't mind this. This is actually intended to be a cute chub/fat and not a fetishsque fat. There is a difference.


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2010)

Unfortunately, I can't join in on this.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 26, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Me. It was just meant to be fun and stupid. From time to time, FA has just done random little days and weekend events. Sporebat Appreciation Day, Towel Day, etc.
> 
> They're random and short lived.


 
No complaints here... Random days can be fun indeed. Like _Pie Day_.

=^.^=


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 26, 2010)

We're rather used to random holidays/banners.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 26, 2010)

By the by, I am looking into the idea of getting an events moderator on FA to handle monthly art jams, themes and ideas to give people something to work on for fun.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 26, 2010)

Sporebat appreciation day. :O Boy sure wish I was around for that.


----------



## Yeno (Jul 26, 2010)

Why are there people bitching about fat bunnies?

Those are bunnies. Which are fat.
*Fat. Bunnies.*

There is no reason to not like fat bunnies.

Or, to put it into the words Katmomma used:


> _Original by Katmomma_
> I HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY
> 
> .........................................................
> ...


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 26, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> They're adorable, fluffy and squishy. Just like real bunnies.
> 
> Anybody complaining about this banner sucking killed their inner child in its sleep.


 
Personally I would not complain about that part, i think it does look kinda neat... but another one about it...


----------



## Riv (Jul 26, 2010)

lol, well, disregarding the fat bunnies, this is the site that could previously be found at sigma.furaffinity.net 

Cool that they applied it!


----------



## reian (Jul 26, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> They're adorable, fluffy and squishy. Just like real bunnies.
> 
> Anybody complaining about this banner sucking killed their inner child in its sleep.


Go see grargarg...he is so upset that there are fat things on his screen...apparently he has an adversion to anything fat-ish


----------



## AishaDracoGryphy (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a proposal to correct the issue :

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/78691-The-fat-bunny-FA-banner-is-an-outrage!!!


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Jul 26, 2010)

1.) Find a fetish
2.) Draw banner of chosen fetish
3.) Enrage furries
4.) Have furries debate about banner
5.) ???
6.) PROFIT!!! (for maximum lolz)


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 26, 2010)

A lot of artists can do amazing jobs... on these banners the June one was beautiful


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 26, 2010)

Well compared to the last thanksgiving one, this one is tame


----------



## Shireton (Jul 27, 2010)

Obesity isn't cute.


----------



## Range (Jul 27, 2010)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Anybody who hates the current FA site banner murdered their inner child in its sleep.


http://twitter.com/Dragoneer/status/19545118280

It's not fetishy. It's meant to be cute. Fatty bunny parade. Besides, it's only up for the week.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jul 27, 2010)

This issue is rather pointless... The banner won't change until 'neer or someone else changes it, which will most likely only happen at the end of the time that they intended it to, anyway.

But, in the future, I think that a suggestion made in the other thread, voting for the banner, is a good solution to get rid of pointless threads like this. lol.

Though everyone would whine about this and that... it's ineviatebale in the fandom.

Possible isses...
'neer fixed the votes?
Solution: provide names of who voted. If anyone bothers to scan them, more power to them.

You picked the one by your fav artist!
It's their favorite artist for a reason... they _like _that person's art.

Someone voted more than once on dead accounts!
Delete the dead ones before the poll opens.


----------



## xvRAVERvx (Jul 28, 2010)

I didn't like the banner.  It isn't nearly controversial enough for my tastes.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 28, 2010)

OK now that i got my mind a bit closer to my head again my official statement on this:

I personally think the banner is cute, however I kinda have to say "eh" on that as it's yet another useless meme and I'm not a fan of memes.
Also making it a full week is maybe overdoing it a bit, 2 or 3 days would have probably been better.


That said I don't really have any big objections to this, except maybe I'm still waiting for a scalie themed week... come on, that would be something NICE


----------



## Zentio (Jul 28, 2010)

Shireton said:


> Obesity isn't cute.



It's SEXY 8D


----------



## Farx (Jul 28, 2010)

Daniel Kay said:


> OK now that i got my mind a bit closer to my head again my official statement on this:
> That said I don't really have any big objections to this, except maybe I'm still waiting for a scalie themed week... come on, that would be something NICE



Daniel, are we a bit of a... *gasp* species-ist ? :-o


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 28, 2010)

Farx said:


> Daniel, are we a bit of a... *gasp* species-ist ? :-o


 
How so, I'm not narrowing it down to ONE species 

EDIT: To all going "GASP" now, this was sarcasm before, it wasn't meant serious, free chill pills


----------



## mapdark (Jul 30, 2010)

Shireton said:


> Obesity isn't cute.


 
This. Maybe if they were slightly chubby.. it wouldn,t be that bad.

but they're moob-sporting-fat-rolling-to-their-feet obese. 

If they're cute , then these people are cute :


----------



## Riv (Jul 30, 2010)

mapdark said:


> This. Maybe if they were slightly chubby.. it wouldn,t be that bad.
> 
> but they're moob-sporting-fat-rolling-to-their-feet obese.
> 
> If they're cute , then these people are cute


 
It almost works with bunnies though...


----------



## mapdark (Jul 30, 2010)

Riv said:


> It almost works with bunnies though...


 
o_0

noe .. that creeps me out more than it charms me.


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 31, 2010)

mapdark said:


> o_0
> 
> noe .. that creeps me out more than it charms me.


I definitely agree.

The ones on the banner are fine, but that... thing... is just creepy.


----------



## Range (Jul 31, 2010)

mapdark said:


> This. Maybe if they were slightly chubby.. it wouldn,t be that bad.
> 
> but they're moob-sporting-fat-rolling-to-their-feet obese.
> 
> If they're cute , then these people are cute



Here's the big difference though buddy. The banner, it's a innocent cartoon.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd have to say that this one is a lot better than the last one. Seriously, it could be a lot worse.


----------



## SkieFire (Jul 31, 2010)

We should celebrate the fattys. While also mocking them behind their huge backs


----------



## Riv (Jul 31, 2010)

mapdark said:


> o_0
> 
> noe .. that creeps me out more than it charms me.


 
Hmm... Maybe it's cuter if you've seen the animation.


----------



## Range (Jul 31, 2010)

Riv said:


> Hmm... Maybe it's cuter if you've seen the animation.


 
The expression he makes right at the end... DURP! He's still a little creepy though...

I liked the fat little thing. When the bunny pointed he was just like "What... I just wanna eat my nut ;~;"


----------

